# Things to do without a wheel?



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think it's finally time to just hit the checkout button and get a bucket wheel. I have put it off for unknown reasons, but I need to now. The Comfort Wheels have completely fallen apart. I have hated them for a while, honestly. Loud, squeaky, cheap, and hard to clean. But tonight I am hearing the just constantly break down. Since both my girls (even Phoebe, now) have developed into serious runners, they run it right of it's stand. I have put it back on too many times, and now I am just declaring them unsafe at this point.

So I want to order the CSBWs as soon as possible, but I have no clue how long shipping is since I live in Idaho area. I don't want to put the wheels back in because I am worried that they will fall off while they're running and get hurt, or the thing will pop off and land on them.

So, basically they are bored to death without them. Adella took a liking to toilet tubes at first, but grew out of that in a week. They liked their dig box (that I spent forever making) for roughly half a night. They don't even bother with cat toys. You can forget about playing in snuggle bags or anything like that. They won't have it. So my question is...is the ANYTHING that will occupy their time? I get worried because when there isn't any wheels in the cage they wander around and bump into each other, which upsets Phoebe. I fought about separating them until the wheels arrive but then Phoebe gets depressed and literally sits in the cage without eating, drinking, or really doing anything.

A side question: how long should it take for the wheels to get here if they were ordered tomorrow or the day after?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think it should take long. I live in Europe and it didn't even take two full weeks. So it's probably just a few days max. Why not ordering them today though?


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

A treadwheel is really the only thing in a cage that most hedgehogs will have an active interest in. It is likely the sole source of genuine exercise for most hedgehogs. Definitely hit that checkout button. It's the best money you'll ever spend. You definitely need to jump on this because most hedgehogs have no interest in anything in their cage except a good treadwheel. (Be prepared for the possibility of a few nights of acclimation. Sometimes acceptance of something new - even an awesome wheel - can take several nights or more.)

As a rule, breeders love Comfort Wheels because they are bulletproof for maintenance. They can dump several wheels in a tub to soak and wash / sanitize a bunch of them very well with minimal effort. They are cheaply replaced when they wear out.

As a rule, owners love bucket-style wheels because the quality of the better ones is awesome; vastly superior to the Comfort Wheel. They require slightly more care to clean, but owners typically have one animal, and one wheel, and washing that wheel with a bit of care each morning is a very minor thing.

(As a rule, the priorities of breeders (who will have from numerous to many animals) and the priorities of owners (who will have only one or two animals) are very different on many topics. Though well experienced at what they do, when breeders give advice they may not be thinking or advising from the perspective or in the best interests of an owner. It can be an odd dynamic; the differing preferences between breeders and owners and the reasoning that goes into those opinions.)

Not all bucket-style wheels are equal. Some just suck (and they cost as much or more as the good ones - the person making it is key): inadequate frames; poorly balanced wheels because the skate wheel (or whatever is being used to house the bearings) was not centered correctly, which creates excessive wobble in the wheel; poor choice of what is being used for the 'bucket' / running-lane; and so forth. Larry makes great wheels.

In my experience, Larry ships fast. Unless he's slipping, order today and he'll likely ship tomorrow. To Idaho, from North Carolina, if he's still shipping 3-day USPS Priority Mail, figure it'll come some time next week. (USPS 'guarantees' are more like 'guidelines', but that's another topic.)

I started my girl on a CSW and it was a bargain. I've said it before and I'll say it again; it's under-priced for what you get (even if the litter pan does kind of suck). She put over 1,400 hours on it before I replaced it with a larger wheel.

Larry's CSBWs are 10 1/2" diameter and his CSW is 12" in diameter. I would give strong consideration to the latter. Go as big as you can.

I am not a fan of the CSBWs because, IMO, they are too small at 10 1/2". NOTE: My view is a minority view that may be attacked without mercy, but that's my opinion. Everybody loves the Carolina wheels.

Ultimately, I came to believe that even a 12" wheel is inadequate and I built an 18" diameter treadwheel. A hedgehog just can't stretch out and run properly on a 12" wheel. Again, there are only like two other people here that would defend that view, and I'll grant that her CSW did its job very well. After over 1,400 hours of use it is still in like new condition.

You might consider, though, long-term, making your own larger wheel. I believe that her 18" wheel is much healthier because she can carry a much longer stride without her front legs reaching excessively up the front of the wheel and her back legs excessively distorted up the back of the wheel. (NOTE: This is my opinion of all 10 1/2" and 12" wheels regardless of quality of construction. I would expect very little support for the point, but believe it a well considered and reason opinion even if I do stand alone.)

I'm using a fairly large diameter skate wheel with bearing sets of excellent quality, so it is absolutely quiet and turns fantastically well. A six week old baby could take it to the races.

I have several running tracks for the wheel. They friction fit in place in the body of the wheel, so I just pull out the dirty track for washing each morning and replace it with one of her other running tracks. The tracks really need some time to fully dry, so having a couple extra takes care of that. Just one extra would do the job just fine.

She's been on the 18" treadwheel since 22 December 2013, so that's 257 nights (about 8 1/2 months). Working out materials and construction was a nightmare, but I worked out the materials and techniques bit by bit and the final product is worth all of the trouble. (Zero power tools were used in construction; hand tools only. I'm not opposed to power tools (which would have made things easier), but I just don't have any power tools so made do without.)

Here is a very short video tour of the 18" wheel.
(4:55)





.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

18 inches!! Holy cow! Only one of my hedgehogs (imo) needs the 12 in wheel. She is a big hog at 550 grams and she probably isn't quite filled out again. I think the 12 in is ridiculously huge. I can't imagine having a bigger one. But if it works for you that is awesome. Your design is amazing.

Also I have owned all of Larry's wheels. The CSE, the CSBW and the CSW and I think the quality in a all is top notch. I have also owned a comfort wheel which I hated too.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

The CSBW was too small for Olive too! The 12 inch is JUST big enough for her to comfortably run on, I figured that out the hard one buy buying it and when she got on she was so long she couldn't even walk on it. I am happy I saved it though for the 6 week old baby coming home Saterday


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Teddi, I can't think of anything else to do without a wheel that you haven't already done, besides maybe more play time out of the cage at night. But even then they have all night long of being bored. 

I say punch that checkout button and you'll be happy you did it sooner than later.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, I wrote that first post at around midnight yesterday, so when I meant tomorrow I meant today. I'll definitely order tonight (hopefully) but I'll have to explain in detail to my dad why bucket wheels are worth the price. Even if it's my own money, he prefers the cheaper option. But you get what you pay for, and I payed around $10 for the Comfort Wheels when I could just pay $20 for two CSBW and have it last their lifetime. Anyway, I'll bring them out for an extended playtime tonight and hopefully get them a little worn out so they won't be as bored. 

I have also considered hand making them, but I am useless when it comes to that sort of thing. I could make a snuggle sack, let alone a wheel. But it's a really nice!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

If you have a playpen, or somewhere you can block off with a good amount of space, you could make a little obstacle course. Use tunnels, pipes, whatever toys you have - maybe even get creative with any empty cereal boxes you have, or milk cartons, anything they can tunnel through or burrow in. And to make it extra fun, you could fill some of the obstacles with fleece strips or bedding, then hide treats so it encourages them to move around and burrow. Even connecting some things to each other so it's like a little maze or something. Just a suggestion though - and I also wanted to add, Larry T does ship fast, I got my wheel only a couple days after I ordered it


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Check with Larry T, he makes the wheels and ships pretty much the same day as they are ordered, so it shouldn't take long to get it.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

AlexLovesOlive said:


> The CSBW was too small for Olive too! The 12 inch is JUST big enough for her to comfortably run on, I figured that out the hard one buy buying it and when she got on she was so long she couldn't even walk on it. I am happy I saved it though for the 6 week old baby coming home Saterday


How often do I need to say this... You did NOT buy the CSBW! You bought the CSE, which is the smallest wheel from Carolina Storm Hedgehogs and is usually used for hamsters, short tailed opossums, etc. Only smaller than average hedgehogs would fit in the CSE.

I have said this in your own thread, another thread, and you still keep saying you got the CSBW... That's a another (bigger) type of wheel. It's the medium size; the CSW is the biggest one at 12 inch and the one you got, the CSE is the small one.

Most hedgehogs fit in the CSBW, but very big ones are better of with the CSW. I'd say bigger is always better, and I think an 18 inch wheel is great but it would be hard to fit in a lot of cages.


----------

